# What decloraminators have you used with shrimp safely?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm on well water, so I don't need declor/decloramines; but, hearing stories of shrimp deaths (probably from the formaldehyde in some formulas), I would like to hear what brands have been safely used -- how large the water changes each time. This would mean safely with no strange shrimp deaths. 

Which brands have you used safely with shrimp to decloraminate your water?
Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Aqua Plus by _Nutrafin_... I do anywhere from 25%-50% water changes weekly to bi-weekly.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Seachem Prime with water changes of 20%, 50%, 85%..... in other words a very wide range. NYC water is treated with chlorine and chloramine.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Prime for me (& my ~100 shrimp).


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks folks! I wonder what those products are made out of -- does it say? (my guess is that it doesn't?). 

Trenac you are on city water? I guess I somehow assumed you were on a well like me.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

stress coat


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm on well water too, but I've also heard very good reports on Prime from some very reputable people.

Turtlehead, you might want to look at another dechlorinator since Stress Coat adds other things that aren't necessary, and can actually be not as good for fish and inverts.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I also use stress coat, and I have been using it ever since I kept my first aquarium fish 15 years ago. I've used it on all sorts of gouramis, otos, angelfish, cichlids, discus, shrimp (bee, amano, cherry, rudolph-nosed), tetras, pencilfish, hatchetfish, guppies, mollies, swordtails, corydoras... the works. I tried Seachem Prime once and switched back within a month. 

I have never had a problem. It is my favorite of all the dechlorinators. My 7 year old silver angelfish would say "use it without fear." 

It's good stuff.

Carlos


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Why didn't you like the Prime? 

I myself use it with no problems.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG... I'm on city water... You are right the bottle does not list the ingredients.


----------



## Laconic (Feb 11, 2005)

I use Stress coat too. It works fine with my Amano shrimps and corys


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Is stress coat a declor only or decloraminator too?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG... The label says that it removes chlorine and neutralizes chloramines.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Isn't that confusing, Trenac? "Neutralize" "Remove" which they'd all be more specific  Can it be un-neutralized?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG, I agree...Confusing :-s


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

When they say 'Neutralize' they mean it reduces the harmful effects of the compund by breaking it's bond to render it harmless. 'Remove' is probably when it dissipates out of the water, like Cl.


----------

